
ArkOS discontinued - rnhmjoj
https://arkos.io/2017/04/sunset/
======
jancsika
I really respect what the author tried to do with ArkOS. He got a working open
source product out the door that put a premium on usability and ease of
installation. There aren't a lot of volunteer-run open source projects that
are able to do that.

Did anyone ever host their own email "at home" using ArkOS?

Edit: typo

~~~
newsat13
> Did anyone ever host their own email "at home" using ArkOS?

arkOS is generally aimed at tinkerers/hobbyists. So, it's not really meant for
people to use it for serious stuff. It's always fun to run email at home
except most of the ISPs block mail traffic.

~~~
jancsika
I seem to remember the "genesis" (hee hee) was the author having a hard time
configuring a self-hosted server despite being knowledgeable as an admin. So I
thought email was part of that goal.

------
hexmiles
i didn't know it exist, now i wonder if there are similiar project, i have an
old nas that i could put to use with something like this.

~~~
educar
Cloudron, sandstorm, yunohost are the usual suspects.

~~~
jbpetersen
And then there's Urbit, the unusual suspect.

~~~
planteen
And then the biblical TempleOS which is an even more unusual suspect.

"According to Davis, God said to create the operating system with 640x480, 16
colors display and a single audio voice. The operating system was coded in a
programming language developed by Davis in C/C++ called "HolyC"."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS)

[http://www.templeos.org/](http://www.templeos.org/)

~~~
beaconstudios
not sure why you'd want to run TempleOS on a NAS. It's an incredibly
impressive piece of software from a very intelligent (and sadly, very
schizophrenic) man but it's not very practical.

~~~
bykovich
It's more interesting and probably more usable than Urbit.

~~~
qznc
Does TempleOS have networking yet?

~~~
bykovich
Doesn't look like it, but it's besides (and in fact probably counter) to the
point of the OS. Seriously, read that "Constructive Look at TempleOS" chx
posted: [http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/a-constructive-look-at-
temp...](http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/a-constructive-look-at-templeos/)

